# Outdoor Growout Box!



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm attempting the most inexpensive way to grow out my clippings. I'm just going to use a plastic box, a mixture of my garden's dirt/topsoil, and the sun.

I figure the topsoil has a good amount of N,P,K to fuel the plants for quite some time. The rain water will provide small amounts of whatever minerals it comes in contact with on the way down (Ca, Zn, Mg, Mn, Fe, etc). I even think rainwater is slightly acidic( < 7.0) which my plants will like. It rains here in Miami almost everyday. 

Hopefully simple convection will move nutrients around, and since it never gets too cold here I won't have to worry about heating.

I got this idea from these videos....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j88KaO8zBv8&feature=grec_index
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMcyHLxYQc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzkYIcWGUoA

Dirt from the garden









I put this in the shade









Amazon Sword, Ambulia, rotala wallichi. First plants to try this out on.


















I also threw some Anacharis and Wisteria in the mix. I'll update in a few weeks to show how things are going. 

Any help or ideas would be awesome. roud:


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Very interested in seeing how this turns out. I have a good bit of peat, some potting soil, and spare pots. I may have to try this too. I imagine you can expect some significant die off since a lot of aquatic plants don't have such thick cell walls to prevent water loss. Am i way off mark?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

bpb said:


> Very interested in seeing how this turns out. I have a good bit of peat, some potting soil, and spare pots. I may have to try this too. I imagine you can expect some significant die off since a lot of aquatic plants don't have such thick cell walls to prevent water loss. Am i way off mark?


I filled it with water, just didn't post the pic. :icon_smil


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So you have plastic bins with water and plants?
Read 1 whom did that had to make a wooden box around the plastic boxes for with the water the plastic bowed.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilde said:


> Read 1 whom did that had to make a wooden box around the plastic boxes for with the water the plastic bowed.


I would be that "1". I had to do frame the small thin walled storage type box....NOT a big storage tub.

Storage tubs have various thickness and different kinds of re-enforcement molding. I have some larger tubs that would be fine without framing. A great way to re-enforce a larger tub is to "nest" on inside the other.

Also, you don't need 10" of water above a plant in an outdoor tub, it will get plenty of light with just a few inches above it. The water level will also affect how the plant will grow.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks...I didn't see any bowing in the container yet. Maybe it'll happen after a few months from being exposed to the daily temperature fluctuations.

How deep was the water you kept them in? I know once a plant breaches the surface it has non-limiting CO2. Isn't that only for sturdy plants? Do ambulia, rotala wallichi and anacharis breach? Or just spread all over the surface?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure the UV rays from the Sun will work on it a bit. Bowing will more be from how much water you put in the tub. Really, it's only an issue if you need to move the tub from place to place to take advantage of the Sun. Which is something I needed to do. 

The less we disturb the root systems the better.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

DogFish said:


> I'm sure the UV rays from the Sun will work on it a bit.



Just spread some SPF 30 sun screen on the tub, and no more worries.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Things seem to growing well. Not as good as in my CO2, EI Dosing tanks, but not too bad either.


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

cool


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

You may want to put some small fish in there to eat mosquito wigglers.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

ErikO said:


> You may want to put some small fish in there to eat mosquito wigglers.


I was thinking about that. There are already some waterbugs in there, and at night it's the new hang out spot for a bunch of tree frogs. Do you think those guys eat mosquito larvae??


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Go "save" a HMPK Betta (they call them "dragons") from PetCo or PetSmart. A pair of gouramis would work too, might even spawn.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

You could just get some rosy red minnows from petsmart. They are 13 cents I believe.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great idea! I wonder if this would work in Northern CA?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

What are the small, green plants on the top left and the yellow-orange plants in the middle?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> What are the small, green plants on the top left and the yellow-orange plants in the middle?


The green plants are hygrophila corymbosa, the reddish-orange plants are alternanthera reineckii "cardinalis"


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

mjbubbles said:


> What a great idea! I wonder if this would work in Northern CA?


Don't see why it wouldn't work. The only thing I'd worry about is the temperature. How cold does it get over there?


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh...I might have to try this. We do usually get a couple of freezing nights in the winter time though....Maybe move it to the garage under a grow light for the winter and keep it outside March though December? That just might work.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

some updates and some questions. I'm wondering why these plants are doing just as good as my CO2, EI dosing tanks. For the first time my sword has sent out 2 runners. I've never had this happen in my tanks inside. Also, my H. Kompact is showing some slight reddish hues in it's leaves(supposedly only happens in high light/high tech circumstances). This hasn't ever happened in my CO2 enriched, EI tanks either. Anyone know what could be the cause of this? My only guess is sunlight, and maybe rain?

My dog seemed amused


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

You'd be surprised at how many micromoles of PAR the sun puts out, even in the shade. I was playing with my clubs par meter and I was getting readings from 500-1000 micromoles in the shade. I'm not sure what light you're using on your tank, but I bet you don't have over 200 micromoles at the water surface. Could be the reason why?


----------



## neontetras4me (Sep 5, 2011)

I might have to try this next summer, looks fun


----------



## BostonMike (Oct 20, 2011)

Dammit, wish it wasnt dropping into the 60's here in Miami already - I might still try this and grow out my clippings for the upcoming 75/90/110? tank!!!

Cant wait to hear my property manager bitch about the tub sitting on my patio


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

neontetras4me said:


> I might have to try this next summer, looks fun





BostonMike said:


> Dammit, wish it wasnt dropping into the 60's here in Miami already - I might still try this and grow out my clippings for the upcoming 75/90/110? tank!!!
> 
> Cant wait to hear my property manager bitch about the tub sitting on my patio


I've been wondering what affect temperature has on aquatic plants. I'm guessing cold weather slows down their growth? As long as this tub doesn't freeze over do you think they will survive the winter?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

BostonMike said:


> Cant wait to hear my property manager bitch about the tub sitting on my patio


lol, they'll always find something to bitch about.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the status of the grow box?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> What's the status of the grow box?


I buried it in the ground, so my male and female betta would survive the winter. Temperatures got down to the upper 30's here at night. They both made it through. :icon_smil

It's also in the middle of my garden. Pretty relaxing place now.




























I never change the water or add any nutrients. I just throw my clippings in here when I trim my tanks. To be honest though, the plants are not in the best shape. Some leaves have holes in them and the colors aren't vivid by any means.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hm, I've been wanting to do the same thing, but I have a north facing balcony and not much direct light 

I've been successfully growing algae on rocks in a tupperware pan for my otos though, lol.


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wouldn't the water get too cold at night for te betta?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Msouza91 said:


> Wouldn't the water get too cold at night for te betta?


I thought that would be a problem too. Since it's in the ground I don't think temperature fluctuates to much. They both made it through the winter on whatever food they could find...I'm guessing mostly mosquito larvae.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Hm, I've been wanting to do the same thing, but I have a north facing balcony and not much direct light
> 
> I've been successfully growing algae on rocks in a tupperware pan for my otos though, lol.


haha


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

How many gallon is this tub btw?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

about 15 gallons


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Just saw that you have swiss chards in your garden! Yay!

Sauteed with honey & garlic = yum. Mine:









After a harvesting :/ should have done a before/after, they grow out huge leaves again in 1-2 weeks. Chewed up one was by the cat.

I wish I had a yard.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Those look delicious! For some reason mine started developing holes in their leaves....do you think it's potassium deficiency like aquatic plants?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Something could be eating it? I have an aphid/mealy bug infestation up here, but they generally go for my star jasmine, eggplant, and tomatoes. 

I do a general water soluble plant fert every once in a while when I remember, but I use root hormones in all my planters (Super Thrive). I even add some to my tanks (but according to Tom Barr they don't do much for submersed root growth), they definitely work for terrestrial plants.

My gardening isn't very scientific, I just add dirt, some sun, an odd fertilizer every month, and see what happens


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> My gardening isn't very scientific, I just add dirt, some sun, an odd fertilizer every month, and see what happens


Brilliant :hihi:


----------



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

the water doesn't turn green? And the temperature doesn't affect your fish/plants? just curious. I am interested in doing something like this


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Neat idea!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

kevinlambchops said:


> the water doesn't turn green? And the temperature doesn't affect your fish/plants? just curious. I am interested in doing something like this


I haven't had a green water outbreak yet, but there is hair algae. Not much though. 

I think since it's in the ground the temperature doesn't fluctuate much. I'm interested to see how it does in the summer since temps get in the 100's here. Luckily the betta's kinda like warmer weather and the stagnant water conditions.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey BlueJack, where in Florida did you find soil and or dirt? I've added truckloads of horse manure to my veggie gardens along with other compostables and it's still sand. My neighbor has 6 horses so it's free and I use his FEL to put it into the garden areas.
You telling fibs here?
I've done about the same thing with a 35 gallon pond from the Depot. Added 2 bags of top soil. Made it thru the winter without any cover at all. Plants seem to be doing good.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Hey BlueJack, where in Florida did you find soil and or dirt? I've added truckloads of horse manure to my veggie gardens along with other compostables and it's still sand. My neighbor has 6 horses so it's free and I use his FEL to put it into the garden areas.
> You telling fibs here?
> I've done about the same thing with a 35 gallon pond from the Depot. Added 2 bags of top soil. Made it thru the winter without any cover at all. Plants seem to be doing good.


Haha...ya, down here in south florida all you'll find is silt. My garden is "home depot" grown :icon_smil and I mix in compost every now and then (decomposed yardwork, kitchen scraps etc.)


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

This is really interesting.

I have been trying to get my microsword to grow but am not having much luck. The plants survived below freezing air temps? Did you ever measure the water temps in the winter? It gets 15-20F in the winter here and 100+ in the summer, but if they can survive the freeze I'd love to try it this year. Even if the plants did not look spectacular, about how fast did you think they were growing healthy?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It rarely freezes in MIA, maybe once or twice over the past 3 years. Easy to grow stuff here year round


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

How is this going for you? I am going to try my own but think I will have to skip on the fish because it just snowed again last night. (lol)


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Bunfoo said:


> How is this going for you?


Down here it's going well, lots of mosquitoe larvae for my betta to feed on and the rain keeps filling up the tub so it's really a zero maintenance deal. I wonder what the TDS is though? 

Xenxes, help me out, what do you think about the TDS. I haven't done a water change in 5-6 months...just rain water fill ups.



Bunfoo said:


> I am going to try my own but think I will have to skip on the fish because it just snowed again last night. (lol)


give it a try...i'd like to see if they plants can survive when it gets below freezing.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

The amazon sword has sent out 3 long runners with about 6 baby plants on each runner. Other than that, the L. Repens and L.repens x arcuata are growing well. A. Reineckii and H.Corymbosa too. The only bad thing is now that the days are getting longer and hotter I notice more hair algae. I have to rip out nice size chunks once in a while.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice to see that it's still going strong. Your bucket went from red to pink, goes to show that the SUN is hard at work.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> Nice to see that it's still going strong. Your bucket went from red to pink, goes to show that the SUN is hard at work.


haha, good catch. I didn't even notice that


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

That looks awesome, I wish I had full sun like that. I got my solar-powered fountain pump in the mail today, and my indirect sun just creates an intermittent bubble every 5 secs, lol sad.

I wouldn't worry about TDS with the rain water and the established tub. Bettas are hardy, and I doubt you're polluting your water at all if they're just feeding off live larvae. Also there's probably snails and inverts breaking down particles in the water, and nematodes liquefying waste in the soil. If you're curious you can grab a pretty accurate meter for $20.

You have any insect problems in the garden? Everything looks healthy, what's your secret? Ladybugs?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> That looks awesome, I wish I had full sun like that. I got my solar-powered fountain pump in the mail today, and my indirect sun just creates an intermittent bubble every 5 secs, lol sad.


That blows!



xenxes said:


> I wouldn't worry about TDS with the rain water and the established tub. Bettas are hardy, and I doubt you're polluting your water at all if they're just feeding off live larvae. Also there's probably snails and inverts breaking down particles in the water, and nematodes liquefying waste in the soil. If you're curious you can grab a pretty accurate meter for $20.


Cool. Thanks



xenxes said:


> You have any insect problems in the garden? Everything looks healthy, what's your secret? Ladybugs?


Neem oil... that stuff's magic. Also intermixing your vegs with flowering plants in the same space helps create a natural barrier. The bugs that like the flowers keep away the bugs that like the vegs. Nature's pretty cool.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I use neem too, but aphids/mealy bugs just won't go away, I think they've actually become tolerant. Neem also makes everything sticky, and gives the veggies and herbs a bad neem smell / taste I can't seem to wash off. I've started using a more dilute solution, and most times just a soap spray.

Also don't think neem's safe for fish, avoid spraying near the container.


----------

